# Lagoon Weekend



## orlgheenoer

My friend peter and I headed over to Mosquito Lagoon for 2 days of fishing for Redfish and what ever our flies would take as a prisoner. Sleeping in the car for two nights has me a little exhausted so my words are short. A Good Time on the Lagoon.
Peter polling








First Redfish of the weekend
















Redfish(#2) Backing








Redfish Eating fly








Redfish fighting








Redfish captive








a Little later...
















Sunday

Garry and new boat








Peter hooked up
















Pretty soon allot of these started popping up
















Blackfish








and to ice of the weekend....

Able to grow u to 300lbs, Eat anything in its Path and Put monstar holes in the ocean taken to the boat with a feather


----------



## Garry

Awesome pics Tanner!!! Fish were tailing everywhere this morning. We only picked up two out of a massive school we were chasing.

First fish:








My dad's fish:









Good to see you and Peter out there...


----------



## orlgheenoer

I think more then 50% of those fish were black drum. i may be mistaken. I wanted to meet up and chat with you but, I got lost. ;D

Don't tell anyone I mean anyone where you saw me go when i disapeared :-X


----------



## Garry

I know exactly where you went!!! Its gonna cost you to keep my mouth shut ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

All i can tell you is there isnt anything back there but, farther south they were loaded


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nice weekend! Bet there are a few tournament guys who wish they found your spot ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

and they were disappointed by the wrong type of drum ;D


----------



## Guest

Tanner,nice work on the fly!Little poon really cool.Opps did I say poon.


----------



## aaronshore

Good job on the fly Tanner and Peter. Two days sleeping in the Element huh. I remember those days, sleeping in the cab of a pickup at Sebastian Inlet surfing. What do you call that fly BTW? I would love to see a dry pic of it.


----------



## aaronshore

> Tanner,nice work on the fly!Little poon really cool.Opps did I say poon.


Dont let the "old" guys see that!!LOL Hey. U get a new boat?


----------



## orlgheenoer

Its an Enrico puliski pattern, I had it in my hand and i almost threw it because when i looked at it it looked so real


----------



## aaronshore

You mean Enrico Puglisi? LOL. Thanks.


----------



## orlgheenoer

i knew i was going to mess that one up

the total for the weekend for us...

2 Tarpon
4 redfish
1 blackfish
2 catfish
1 sight casted mullet that we thought was a redfish but, he tracked and ate my fly


----------



## phishphood

Sounds like a good weekend. Nice pics Tanner.


----------



## phlatsphil

good report Tanner. Keep up the good work.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Very Cool Guys...Way to go!
Great report [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## redgheenoe

That's tight with a fly.


----------



## fishgazam

sweet,................................how did u manage with all of us tourons on the water? There were 131 boats in that event?

Nice pix though. Your becoming a great outdoorsman for sure!!!

AC


----------



## fatalbert43

Good job on the fly. 

Also, Tanner give me a call when you get a chance.


----------

